# Chimera anal



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Da qualche settimana Mattia si sta occupando del mio allenamento culo flappy.
Una sera si, e una sera no (allenamento da olimpiadi) mi butta il materassino in terra e con cipiglio minacciosissimo da vero maschio alfa  dice
-hai 10 minuti da adesso per prepararti all'allenamento.-
Mi mette i pesi alle caviglie. Conta le mosse. Mi rimette in asse quando lancio gambe a destra e sinistra con coordinazione allegorica. Mi tira su quando perdo l'ìequilibrio e crollo a terra ridendo, schiacciata dai pesi.

ma ieri ero sessualmente kreti. Ma kreti tanto. E un ormone che faceva luce.
-Amoruccio dai..invece di fare gli esercizi perchè non ne facciamo _altri_, in _altro_ modo.-
Sguardo raccapricciato -Dopo. prima gli esercizi. Avanti, mettiti giù a pecorina.-
-ANAL? SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!-
-Smettila, sono gli allungamenti alla superman.-
-Ma...-
-Tre serie, con 10 secondi di pausa. Uno...due...tre...-

-Ora stenditi ora a pancia in su.-
Mi sono stesa, tolta i pantaloni della tuta, gli slip, la maglietta -Mattia amore...guarda...ti piace?-
Avvicina la testa alla guest star. Osserva il monte di venere e - Bella. Ora inarca la schiena, e fai tre serie di sollevamenti stringendo i glutei senza staccare il collo e le spalle dal materassino.-
-Ma..farfalla...tatuata sul monte di venere...patatina vogliosa...non ti suggerisce niente?- flapflap con flaplap  pure del camel toe.
-Inarca la schiena, sollevala e stringi i glutei. Tre serie di 10.-

Cinque minuti dopo -Di nuovo a pecorina.-
Mi rimetto in posizione e penso.
Sono nuda. Depilata a manetta. farfalla tatuata. A pecorina a fare degli esercizi...mumble mumble...ho cominciato a fara "frullatre" il micro culo tipo le brasiliane:unhappy:. E lui.
-tebe, devi fare gli esercizi. Smettila e rivestiti.-
-Mattia ma cazzo scusa eh! vaffanculo gli esercizi! Ma ti pare normale che mi venga il trip anal e sesso global e tu fai finta di niente? fatti curare!-
-da quando stiamo insieme ti sarà venuto si e no tre volte.-
-E non ci siamo manco riusciti! Cazzo! te lo sto chiedendo!-
-No no, non mi becchi. Se va come le altre volte devo preparami psicologicamente.-
-Eh?-
-E' un lavoro in miniera con te, con tanto di permessi dalla cia.-
-ma non è vero!-
-Si, che è vero.-
-Vabbè però tu mi tratti come se fossi una porno diva dell'anal! Cioè, quando sei lì ti parte l'embolo erotico super e ho paura di andare in ospedale.-
-Non si è mai lamentata nessuna per i miei anal.-
-Embè? Evidentemente praticavano. Io non pratico. Scusami ne avrai trovata una vergine dal lato b, no? Cosa facevi, cazzo in culo a secco?-
-Minchia tebe...-
-Ma minchia Tebe sta cippa.-
-Se stai brava e fai tutti i tuoi esercizi dopo vediamo.-











Dopo, vediamo?
Ovviamente il mio ormone anal si è azzerato. Anzi. Ghiacciato.
Mi sono rivestita un pò offesa, ho fatto tutti gli esercizi senza fiatare  e nel letto, quando si è avvicinato gli ho tirato una testata.
Sarebbe stato come farsi inchiappettare da Winni the pooh.
Raccapricciante.


L'anal è veramente una maledizione per me.
Sembra un dispetto che devo fare a qualcuno. Incredibile.
Tebina -facciamo un pò di anal?-
Uomo -NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!ARGHHHHHHH!!!! VADE RETRO CULO DI SATANA!-
Pure mananger, che dovrebbe essere l'amante e quindi, si è mezzo raccapricciato/terrorizzato.

E' pur vero che è una pratica che io carico di un sacco di significati porcellinosi, e che ci devono essere un sacco di trip, miei, mentali per essere predisposta a.
Non tutti mi ispirano l'anal. Anzi, ben pochi.
Mattia non è mai stato uno di questi.
Comunque. Sia come sia ribadisco che è nà maledizione.

fantastico.
Altro che tebe.
Chiappette di satana come secondo nome.
Ma che c'avrà di così terrorizzante il mio lato b?
E dire le scoregge infuocate non vale. Min ti prevengo.


Morale.
:blank:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

La cosa che più mi colpisce è che ti "obblighi" a fare esercizi e tu li faccia.... io per principio mi rifiuterei. Ma io sono io.


Non avevo capito che il tuo lato B fosse inviolato


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6530 ha detto:
			
		

> La cosa che più mi colpisce è che ti "obblighi" a fare esercizi e tu li faccia.... io per principio mi rifiuterei. Ma io sono io.
> 
> 
> Non avevo capito che il tuo lato B fosse inviolato


Ma lo faccio così mi comanda un pò a bacchetta. Diciamo un compromesso

Macchè inviolato.
Certo...ora direi che è inviolatissimo ma provai eoni fa con un mio fidanzato che...mmmmmhhhhh....e poi una leggera fiammata con un altro che...mmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh..







Quindici anni senza anal mi avranno fatto tornare vergine?





Non ci sto dentro.
Ho il culo gradito come un pacco bomba.
Qualcuno mi abbatta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6531 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma lo faccio così mi comanda un pò a bacchetta. Diciamo un compromesso
> 
> Macchè inviolato.
> Certo...ora direi che è inviolatissimo ma provai eoni fa con un mio fidanzato che...mmmmmhhhhh....e poi una leggera fiammata con un altro che...mmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh..
> ...



Ah ok mi ero preoccupata per te

No secondo me non si torna vergini più


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Uhmmm....

No. In questo non ti capisco. Troppo bello l'anal, non so che cosa, a parte una supposta di sale grosso, potrebbe farmi passare la voglia.

Cmq.

Dai..........
..............................non serve fare gli eserciziiiiiiii
Li fai domani........
..............................c'è sempre tempo.........

Adorabile il suo modo un pò brutale di obbligarti (de gustibus :inlove


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Mi è caduto un mito!


----------



## kikko64 (12 Novembre 2012)

E' proprio vero ... chi ha il pane non ha i denti ... :sbatti:

E io che mi accontenterei anche di qualcosa MOLTO più "normale" ... 

... anche solo di ... qualcosa ... qualunque cosa ...

... e invece ... niente  !!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe
Credo, dalla mia poca esperienza, che l'anal sia l'unica cosa che non può essere pretesa dalla donna.
L'anal è la pratica che sancisce il "potere" maschile nel suo senso assoluto e la donna dovrebbe essere passiva, altrimenti non funziona.
Di più: la donna dovrebbe non volere (o dimostrare di non volere)
Così nel cervello del maschio si sviluppa il trip del: devo riuscire a sottometterla.

Parcere subiectis et debellare superbos , scriveva Virgilio.
In questo caso saresti superba qualora rifiutassi di sottometterti: questo lo spingerebbe a debellarti.

per me ha sempre funzionato così, con gli uomini con cui l'ho fatto.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6536 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe
> Credo, dalla mia poca esperienza, che l'anal sia l'unica cosa che non può essere pretesa dalla donna.
> L'anal è la pratica che sancisce il "potere" maschile nel suo senso assoluto e la donna dovrebbe essere passiva, altrimenti non funziona.
> Di più: la donna dovrebbe non volere (o dimostrare di non volere)
> ...


Cazzarola, credo che sia l'unica volta che dissento in toto da te... cazzo, mai successo, mai!

Non credo ci sia nulla che si possa pretendere. 

L'anal può, in alcune sue posizioni ed espressioni, esser vissuto come sottomissione o dominazione. Personalmente amo moltissimo quando lo faccio alla missionaria (sì, nel culetto alla missionaria, è stupendo), e può essere dolcissimo.
Idem quando si fa cavalcandolo. Io sopra e lui sotto. Meno dolce, estremamente passionale, e io ho il controllo. 

La donna non deve essere passiva, come già sopra descritto (non necessariamente. Può, non deve). Dio che bello anche quando si è alla pecorina contribuire...

Il trip di lei che non vuole ma poi gode vale solo per un certo tipo di uomini. Altri, quello che li trippa di più in assoluto, è vedere la donna vogliosa e gaudente, e proponente.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Ricordi 

Con il primo rapporto sono stata sfortunata, ok, ma per quanto riguarda l'anal invece mi è andata bene.
L'avevo provato giusto un paio di volte -e aveva fatto male- ma nelle fantasie era al top.

Un amico, un carissimo amico che per un pò è stato trombamico. 
Siamo andati avanti passo passo.
Io comoda distesa rilassata e felice. E lui che si occupava di me. 
Un giorno un dito. La volta dopo due. La volta dopo un piccolo dildo. E sempre lui che stava attento se io ero rilassata o contratta.
La volta successiva, via col suo attrezzo 

Da quel momento, non ho mai avuto problemi. Ho un controllo direi assoluto del mio buchino, si rilassa a comando e in qualunque posizione.

Amo il mio buchino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6537 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzarola, credo che sia l'unica volta che dissento in toto da te... cazzo, mai successo, mai!
> 
> Non credo ci sia nulla che si possa pretendere.
> 
> ...


probabilmente è così come dici
ma "conoscendo" Mattia, potrebbe essere che fa parte di quel tipo?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6539 ha detto:
			
		

> probabilmente è così come dici
> ma "conoscendo" Mattia, potrebbe essere che fa parte di quel tipo?


Direi che per lui era in quel momento più godurioso occuparsi degli esercizi di Tebe, cui Tebe tiene.
Lui ha rimandato. 
E' stata Tebe che si è smosciata, perchè carica l'anal di tutti quei significati che hai elencato tu.

Se io sono col mio amante e questo mi fa fare gli esercizi prima, gli tiro una testata anche io.
ma se vivo col mio uomo, bè, io ho trovato estremamente erotico il suo modo di farle fare ginnastica... sbav sbav...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

cazzarola, dai...
lei nuda, coi pesi alle caviglie, che inarca il corpicino...
poi alla pecorina, con le gambe leggermente divaricate...

E lui che la fa sudare, inflessibile...
Dominazione a manetta. 

Tebe, ma sei sicura che lui non ce l'avesse in realtà pronto?

Io tra un pò la uso come fantasia erotica, questa scena. L'Istruttore della Palestra e la Signora Porcellina :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6541 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzarola, dai...
> lei nuda, coi pesi alle caviglie, che inarca il corpicino...
> poi alla pecorina, con le gambe leggermente divaricate...
> 
> ...


Nau. Pensa a Mattia e datti la risposta da sola.
Secondo te. Poteva essere pronto e in dominazione a manetta? Mattia?
Eddai...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6540 ha detto:
			
		

> Direi che per lui era in quel momento più godurioso occuparsi degli esercizi di Tebe, cui Tebe tiene.
> Lui ha rimandato.
> E' stata Tebe che si è smosciata, perchè carica l'anal di tutti quei significati che hai elencato tu.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Io do alla pratica un sacco di significati dominatori, che attenzione, sono solo nella mia testa perchè poi se ho uno stantuffo che tenta di prendermi per i capelli lo eviro. Il trip è tutto mentale. Mio e solo mio.
Mannaggia non riesco a spiegarmi meglio.


Comunque si. E' stato erotico il suo modo.
Quando ero nudella li alla pecorina lui mi teneva per i fianchi (sbandavo) e io...slurp... ma lui faceva l'inflessibile.
Un invornito con l'ormone di mia nonna:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

kikko64;bt6535 ha detto:
			
		

> E' proprio vero ... chi ha il pane non ha i denti ... :sbatti:
> 
> E io che mi accontenterei anche di qualcosa MOLTO più "normale" ...
> 
> ...



prendiamola con filosofia kikkino


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Quoto la Matra
Per me ha senso solo se la donna è totalmente dominata
Non riesco ad immaginarmi attiva in un rapporto anal



Tebe: la tirata di capelli ha il suo perchè


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ossignur, fammi scappare:racchia:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6548 ha detto:
			
		

> ossignur, fammi scappare:racchia:


Giuro che mi sono domandata quando sarebbe arrivato un tuo intervento


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

brutta banda di sodomite


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6536 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe
> Credo, dalla mia poca esperienza, che l'anal sia l'unica cosa che non può essere pretesa dalla donna.
> L'anal è la pratica che sancisce il "potere" maschile nel suo senso assoluto e la donna dovrebbe essere passiva, altrimenti non funziona.
> Di più: la donna dovrebbe non volere (o dimostrare di non volere)
> ...


Mi è caduto un'altro mito.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6547 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto la Matra
> Per me ha senso solo se la donna è totalmente dominata
> Non riesco ad immaginarmi attiva in un rapporto anal
> 
> ...


"Ha senso" nel senso di "*mi *piace" lo capisco. Se ti piace in un modo, è così e basta.
Ma diamine, la patatina è goduriosa solo alla missionaria? Prova piacere solo in una posizione? No. E la stessa cosa vale per il buchino di dietro. 
Il piacere fisico è lo stesso, cambiano le fantasie che ci costruisci attorno.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6550 ha detto:
			
		

> brutta banda di sodomite


:culo:



:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6547 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto la Matra
> Per me ha senso solo se la donna è *totalmente dominata*
> Non riesco ad immaginarmi attiva in un rapporto anal
> 
> ...


Esatto.
Ma per me non è un vero e proprio dominio fisico da dolore. NO!
E' una cosa mentale. Cioè. L'uomo con cui analeggio deve per forza essere qualcuno che sento pari a me in alfaggine e proprio per questo posso fidarmi e farmi "passiva", sicura che mai ci sia coercizione, ma un lento portare a...
porcheggiare essere dominata e...

No no, capelli zero. Li soffro tantissimo. Pensa che dal parrucchiere faccio fatica anche a farmeli lavare e li pettino sempre io.
Ho il cranio sensibile!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6552 ha detto:
			
		

> "Ha senso" nel senso di "*mi *piace" lo capisco. Se ti piace in un modo, è così e basta.
> Ma diamine, la patatina è goduriosa solo alla missionaria? Prova piacere solo in una posizione? No. E la stessa cosa vale per il buchino di dietro.
> Il piacere fisico è lo stesso, cambiano le fantasie che ci costruisci attorno.


E' proprio che lo concepisco solo così.
E' una questione mentale
Forse l'atto mi piacerebbe (fisicamente) anche in altre posizioni ma sono molto "celebrale" e celebralmente per me il top è quello. Quindi non cerco una situazione che mi ecciti meno.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ....sodomita passi, ma cerebrale , per carità:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Cosa non ti é chiaro?
Mi eccito molto prima di testa che fisicamente e in questo tipo di rapporti ancora di più.....

Spiegami cosa non ti torna


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6557 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa non ti é chiaro?
> Mi eccito molto prima di testa che fisicamente e in questo tipo di rapporti ancora di più.....
> 
> Spiegami cosa non ti torna


solo la parola corretta, perdonami


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6556 ha detto:
			
		

> farfalla ....sodomita passi, ma cerebrale , per carità:unhappy:


ma è così anche per me.
Capisco benissimo il cerebrale di Farfy. 

Ma tu Min pratichi? Tra un cerino e l'altro intendo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6558 ha detto:
			
		

> solo la parola corretta, perdonami


se ti dico che ci ho messo 10 minuti per capirla.... Sono stordita


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6561 ha detto:
			
		

> se ti dico che ci ho messo 10 minuti per capirla.... Sono stordita


minkia. Io l'ho capita quando ho letto te.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

scusami...è la sindrome della maestrina acida.ma a  cerebrale ci tengo


			
				farfalla;bt6561 ha detto:
			
		

> se ti dico che ci ho messo 10 minuti per capirla.... Sono stordita


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6562 ha detto:
			
		

> minkia. Io l'ho capita quando ho letto te.



Eravamo troppo concentrate sull'argomento


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6564 ha detto:
			
		

> Eravamo troppo concentrate sull'argomento


decisamente!


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Ma porca puttana.

Sono anni che rompo a mia moglie per fare insieme questa pratica e il tuo uomo ci sputa sopra?

Ma vaffanculo al tuo uomo, scusate la volgarità


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid;bt6589 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma porca puttana.
> 
> Sono anni che rompo a mia moglie per fare insieme questa pratica e* il tuo uomo ci sputa sopra?
> 
> *Ma vaffanculo al tuo uomo, scusate la volgarità


eh ma è per lubrificare...



ops


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid;bt6589 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma porca puttana.
> 
> Sono anni che rompo a mia moglie per fare insieme questa pratica e il tuo uomo ci sputa sopra?
> 
> Ma vaffanculo al tuo uomo, scusate la volgarità



hai ragione Kid, ma sai che non è nemmeno il peggio?
Una volta presa dal raptus avrei voluto provare con manager e mi ha detto.
Non mi interessa grazie


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6591 ha detto:
			
		

> eh ma è per lubrificare...
> 
> 
> 
> ops



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e se ha la mia stessa mira nello sputare sul pipino siamo a posto!




madonna che livelli


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6592 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Kid, ma sai che non è nemmeno il peggio?
> Una volta presa dal raptus avrei voluto provare con manager e mi ha detto.
> Non mi interessa grazie


Che banda di recchioni. Anzi no, ai recchioni piace. Asessuati proprio, mezzi uomini... vabbè fate voi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid;bt6589 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma porca puttana.
> 
> Sono anni che rompo a mia moglie per fare insieme questa pratica e il tuo uomo ci sputa sopra?
> 
> Ma *vaffanculo *al tuo uomo, scusate la volgarità


ma appunto
:rotfl:


----------

